# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012



## xfishbonex (1. Juni 2012)

Weiter gehts 
Haut was raus #6


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

HEUTE NACHMITTAG 



Nicht die Größte aber die schönste


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

#6

aber die Grösse kann jeder.....ich kann kleiner

 *guckst Du drittletztes Bild *  #h#h


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

HA HA HA HA und die haut sich den tobi rein geil |supergri


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> HA HA HA HA und die haut sich den tobi rein geil |supergri



ich kann auch noch kleiner...  
sogar 3 stück davon


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

...schönen Tag an der Ostsee gehabt...kurz und knapp....einen Nachläufer gehabt,einen Hornpieper.....vier gute Küstendorsche.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...schönen Tag an der Ostsee gehabt...kurz und knapp....einen Nachläufer gehabt,einen Hornpieper.....vier gute Küstendorsche.



petri #6


----------



## Zoidberg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...schönen Tag an der Ostsee gehabt...kurz und knapp....einen Nachläufer gehabt,einen Hornpieper.....vier gute Küstendorsche.



man munkelt, es handle sich um dänische dorsche 
petri. laß es dir schmecken.

greetz
robbe


----------



## stefan08 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

Morgen gehts los 7 Tage DK:vik:

werde berichten :g

Leute holt wat raus

Andre wir #x auf jeden fall auch dir  #:viel glück


----------



## Daniel-93 (10. Juni 2012)

Würde heute Abend gerne mal wieder auf Meerforelle gehen, lohnt es sich den noch auf Meerforelle zu gehen?

Möchte gerne irgendwo bei Kiel auf Meerforelle gehen, hätte vielleicht jemand Lust mit mir heute Abend los zu gehen?
Einfach melden würde mich freuen.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



Zoidberg schrieb:


> man munkelt, es handle sich um dänische dorsche
> petri. laß es dir schmecken.
> 
> greetz
> robbe




...damn right !!!!


----------



## Marcus van K (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



Daniel-93 schrieb:


> Würde heute Abend gerne mal wieder auf Meerforelle gehen, lohnt es sich den noch auf Meerforelle zu gehen?
> 
> Möchte gerne irgendwo bei Kiel auf Meerforelle gehen, hätte vielleicht jemand Lust mit mir heute Abend los zu gehen?
> Einfach melden würde mich freuen.



und ist jemand mit dir losgegangen? Dann Berichte mal von deinem Gang ans Wasser.......


----------



## Daniel-93 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> und ist jemand mit dir losgegangen? Dann Berichte mal von deinem Gang ans Wasser.......



Ja es hatte sich jemand per PN bei mir gemeldet aber da hätte ich recht weit fahren müssen, deswegen bin ich alleine los gezogen nach Hubertsberg ecke Hohenfelde habs ca.4h auf MeFo versucht aber leider hat keine gebissen, und dann habe ich nochmal ca.1h geblinkert und siehe da 3 Dorsche zwei untermaßige Dorsche und ein 40cm Dorsch.


----------



## finnson (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

Will am Samstag und Sonntag nach Apenrade zum Fliegenfischen. Wiess jemand wie es dort mit den Mefofaengen aussieht? mfg


----------



## stefan08 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

So bin wieder im Lande:vik:
Julesminde vom 9.6 -14.6

Wo soll ich anfangen|uhoh:
Das Haus war echt super:k mit blick auf das Meer,und 5 meter zum Strand#6mit zahlreichen Buhnen und Tiefen Wasser in wurfweite.
Am ersten Tag sachen ausgepackt, und gleich den Grill eingeweiht:qund leckeres Bier dazu!
um 20.00uhr viel Wind auf die Wurfhand#dnix  mit der Fliegenpeitsche:cund nicht Andres geheim Fliegen testen.
Spinnflitze zusammen gebaut und ab auf die Steinbuhne 
geklettert, und die ersten würfe brachten gleich zwei lütte Hornis,die ich wieder frei gelassen habe|wavey:
ich Fischte bis ca.23 Uhr ohne weitere kontakte .
Nächster Tag 8.00uhr aufgewacht|gaehn: und ich dachte ich bin ü70:q Rücken:q scheiss Bett.
egal raus aus den Federn" ich will Fischen "
Kaffe und ne Stulle in die Figur ,sachen ins Auto und los .
Ziel Horsens Fjord Snaptun Spitze.
Dort angekommen mit Vaters in Gepäck:g
Wathose an, und wieder musste ich die Spinnflitze nehmen !Weil der Wind zu hart war.
Wir schauten auf die beiden wege die zur Landzungenspitze führten, und entschieden uns für den linken Weg (leider falsch)
der Weg war so verdammt lang|supergri egal nach ca.40min Fussmarsch haben wir die Spitze erreicht#6
Was für eine Strömung|bigeyes Die ersten Würfe brachten kein kontakt . Wir bemerkten das wir nicht die Einzigsten auf Beutezug waren. Eine Robbe Jagte vor uns, wir haben uns gedacht das Wir lieber ein stück zurück gehen um dort zu fischen, ein Einheimischer Däne stand im Wasser und Blinkerte ,mein alter Herr stellte sich neben ihn.Ich ging ein stück weiter und machte dort meine würfe in den Horizont.
Ohne kontakt .
Da ich ohne mich umzudrehen immer weiter im Wasser wanderte,war ich schon bestimmt 300 meter weiter als mein Alter:qDer kam langsam nach,später erzählte er mir das der Däne eine Babyforelle abgeknüppelt hat #dWir Machten uns nach 5 Stunden ohne Fisch auf ins Haus ,wo die Frauen schon sehnsüchtig auf uns warteten:l


----------



## stefan08 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

Kaffe und Kuchen....
dann haben wir uns erstmal bisschen ausgeruht,und ein kleines Nickerchen gemacht|schlaf:
Am Abend gegen 19.30  ging es dann wieder an den Hausstrand .
Wieder  nur Hornis #q und im Dunkeln ein Dorsch von meiner Perle#6 Der Tag endete um 24 uhr Fix und alle!
Nächster Tag aufgestanden ,fertig gemacht und ab in die Stadt mit den Frauen:q 
Endlich wieder am Haus angekommen, haben Wir uns beraten wo es heut Abend hingehe...Vejle Fjord Stenhoj .
Wunderschöne Natur und absolut geil zum Fischen#6alles  was Mann sich zum Fischen wünscht, Großes Steinriff,Tiefes Wasser dicht  unter Land,Muschelriffs , Wannen, Flache Bucht,Tiefe Löcher und und :mLeider in unserer Nacht bis zum nächsten Morgen ohne Mefo#d nur Hornis mit Fliege:vik: von Andre gebunden#6 Müde und erschöpft ab ins Haus und erstmal ne Mütze Schlaf nehmen:q


----------



## stefan08 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

Um 9.50Uhr geweckt worden|uhoh:Frühstücken......
Naja gibt schlimmeres :qMüde und genervt ab zum nächsten Strand 2,6 km vom Haus .
Traumhaft schön ,zahlreiche Buhnen mit richtig Tiefen Wasser und   leichter Strömung .Wir Fischten neben der letzten Buhne ganz links   ,Vater erster wurf mit Blech, boom hier geht was :q
erste untermassige die wieder Schwimmt.
Zack nächster wurf Dorsch ,zu klein ..... Und wieder Dorsch und noch einer |bigeyesAber alle zu lütt .
Ich fischte die ganze Zeit mit Fliege nix garnichts:c
wieder strecke gemacht:q und Feierabend für heut!!!!
Nächster Tag wieder Horsens Fjord die Landzunge 40 min Fussmarsch|uhoh: Vaters Blech und ich auch :qWind Wind Wind#q 6 Stunden gefischt und nur eine Untermassige von mir, die wieder Schwimmt.
Auf dem Rückweg nächste stelle angefahren, und nur Hornis |muahah:
Letzter Tag auch nix:q

Es war trotz wenig Zielfisch ein schöner Urlaub #6

Nächste woche habe ich ja noch frei :q


----------



## venni-kisdorf (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

gestern ging es für mich nach langer zeit mal wieder ans wasser 17.30 - 21.00 uhr war auf deutscher seite das erste was ich bemerkte war das kein einzigster Horni da war SUPER nach 1 std. 1 mefo verloren da sie die fliege nahm auf voller länge und mir entgegen schwamm null chanche den anhieb ordentlich zu setzen  nach weiteren 20 min eine ü 50 geschätzt als nachläufer bis unter die rutenspitze und zu meiner verwunderrung blieb ne einige sekunden um uferbereich und buckelte so ein misst zum anwerfen einfach zu dicht 2 m von meiner position weg ich also rückwärts richtung ufer und hatte gehofft das die mefo noch irgendwo rum schwimmt....   danach leider nichts mehr keine sichtung und kein kontakt....  Trozdem waren es schöne stunden... bald gehts wieder los und dann die nacht über


----------



## Ickeforelle (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

So letzte Nacht war dann endlich Lachssaisoneröffnug in meinem Haus Flüsslein dem Terråkelva, 70m vor der Haustür.
Pünktlich um 01:00 bin ich los mit der 8# Rute bewaffnet und zwei von meinen GP dabei. Nur mal schauen und etwas Spass haben. für Lachs gilt im Terråkelva ein komplettes C&R.
Nach einem netten Plausch mit einem Arbeitskollegen und zwei Kaffee später habe ich dann auch mal meiner Fliege das Wasser gezeigt.
Und siehe, es Fisch ist im Fluß.
Konnte einen kleinen Lachs von ca.2kg und ca.70cm zu einem kurzen Landgang überzeugen. 
Legt ihn schnell auf den Rasen aber er wollt lieber an Stein kuscheln, schnell Foto und wieder rein mit ihm.
Mal sehen was noch geht diese Saison ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis Sep. ;-)
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Marian 25469 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

Sei froh das der Kleine nicht grösser war, sonst hätte es wohl wesentlich länger gedauert für ein Foto eine Kerbe in den Stein zu hauen und der Kleine schwimmt wahrscheinlich auch nur wieder, weil du den Priest auf dem Küchentisch liegen gelassen hattest.

*Weiter so........ #6*




PS: Im übrigen, so sieht ne schöne G.P aus, fängig kann Jeder.... :q


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

Heute Morgen um 2 :g


----------



## SundRäuber (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

Petri  Andre


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Heute Morgen um 2 :g
> Anhang anzeigen 184716




PETRI HEIL alder:m
ist das ein Inselfisch ????
Auf Patte  ;+


----------



## stefan08 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

dickes petri mein lieber|supergri
das bestimmt eine aus ostholstein 
scheiss und ich konnte nicht mit |gr:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Heute Morgen um 2


  #6#6

hast Dir echt verdient....aber um die Zeit schlafe ich noch 
geht auch tags über #h


----------



## Rhöde (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> geht auch tags über #h



Na, dann zeig mal her  !


----------



## MEFO 09 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

Schicke Regenbogen (Steelhead)..! PETRI !


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



MEFO 09 schrieb:


> Schicke Regenbogen (Steelhead)..! PETRI !


 das ist keine steelhead :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Na, dann zeig mal her  !



Du kennst die Bilder doch schon :q

aber hast Recht....der Bericht fehlt noch auf meiner HP #c


----------



## finnson (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

mmhhh keine fänge mehr?


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

Keine zeit zurzeit :g


----------



## Rhöde (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Du kennst die Bilder doch schon :q
> 
> aber hast Recht....der Bericht fehlt noch auf meiner HP #c




Ach Du Scheibenkleister ;+ ! DU bist das. Hab auf die Schnelle gar nicht daruf geachtet wer da schreibt.

Jop, mach bloß weiter mit Deiner HP #6 !!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



Rhöde schrieb:


> .......gar nicht daruf geachtet wer da schreibt......


  :q:q

wer ist auch schon der dorschdiggler |rolleyes

Bericht ist seit gestern on #h


----------



## rudini (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> :q:q
> 
> wer ist auch schon der dorschdiggler |rolleyes
> 
> Bericht ist seit gestern on #h



Petri...

schöner Bericht!


----------



## OssiHWI (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2012*

Heute Morgen klingelte um 2 Uhr der Wecker, ich wollte endlich mal   wieder ins Wasser und weiter an der Wurftechnik mit der Fliege feilen.   Das lernt man ja nicht von heute auf morgen also zählt jede Minute im   Wasser. Um 3 Uhr saß ich mit meinem Kumpel im Auto Richtung Boltenhagen.   Am Parkplatz in Redewisch empfing uns die Ostsee in einem herrlichen   Licht. Ideale Bedingungen, also nichts wie rein ins Wasser. Zuerst haben  wir den Uferbereich abgefischt, um nicht die Fische zu verscheuchen.  Nachdem dies erfolglos geblieben ist, sind wir in das Wasser gewatet und  haben den Bereich vor uns fächerförmig abgefischt. Ich habe eine  Pattegrisen gefischt und mein Kumpel versuchte sein Glück mit der  Spinnrute. Nach 2 Stunden musste ich mal kurz aus der Hose und habe die  Gelegenheit zu einem kleinen Shooting genutzt. In circa 200 Metern  Entfernung sahen wir einen Fisch springen, aber  leider außerhalb  unserer Reichweite. Und so fischten wir bis 8 Uhr  durch. Mein Kumpel  erwischte zwischendurch noch einen Hornhecht. Ich kam  aus dem Lachen  gar nicht mehr raus. Diese Vorfreude in den Augen auf  das Küstensilber  und die anschließende Ernüchterung. Ich hätte ihm eine  Meerforelle aber  gegönnt. Mein Augenmerk lag mehr auf der Wurftechnik  als auf dem Fang  eines Fisches. Leider tat sich an unseren Ruten dann  nichts mehr und um  8 Uhr haben wir den Weg Richtung Heimat angetreten.

Bilder gibt`s HIER

#hOssi


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

OssiHWI schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Morgen klingelte um 2 Uhr der Wecker, ich wollte endlich mal   wieder ins Wasser und weiter an der Wurftechnik mit der Fliege feilen.   Das lernt man ja nicht von heute auf morgen also zählt jede Minute im   Wasser. Um 3 Uhr saß ich mit meinem Kumpel im Auto Richtung Boltenhagen.   Am Parkplatz in Redewisch empfing uns die Ostsee in einem herrlichen   Licht. Ideale Bedingungen, also nichts wie rein ins Wasser. Zuerst haben  wir den Uferbereich abgefischt, um nicht die Fische zu verscheuchen.  Nachdem dies erfolglos geblieben ist, sind wir in das Wasser gewatet und  haben den Bereich vor uns fächerförmig abgefischt. Ich habe eine  Pattegrisen gefischt und mein Kumpel versuchte sein Glück mit der  Spinnrute. Nach 2 Stunden musste ich mal kurz aus der Hose und habe die  Gelegenheit zu einem kleinen Shooting genutzt. In circa 200 Metern  Entfernung sahen wir einen Fisch springen, aber  leider außerhalb  unserer Reichweite. Und so fischten wir bis 8 Uhr  durch. Mein Kumpel  erwischte zwischendurch noch einen Hornhecht. Ich kam  aus dem Lachen  gar nicht mehr raus. Diese Vorfreude in den Augen auf  das Küstensilber  und die anschließende Ernüchterung. Ich hätte ihm eine  Meerforelle aber  gegönnt. Mein Augenmerk lag mehr auf der Wurftechnik  als auf dem Fang  eines Fisches. Leider tat sich an unseren Ruten dann  nichts mehr und um  8 Uhr haben wir den Weg Richtung Heimat angetreten.
> 
> Bilder gibt`s HIER
> 
> #hOssi



Wenn ich das so lese bekomme ich auch voll Lust auf's MeFo angeln.


----------

